# Wanting to leave but things holding me back.



## resp123 (Jun 14, 2011)

I originally posted in the addictions category about my husband always out in bars drinking. I feel I am ready to leave this marriage because he's not sincere about wanting to change, however, I was wondering if anyone could provide me with some insight on this. We have 2 cats that I bought before we were married, & I bought a puppy a few months ago. The thing is if I leave I want all 3 animals & I think he will give me a hard time with taking them. The puppy is AKC registered, I am the primary owner & my H is co-owner. I have paid for all vet care for all of the animals & pay for all of their food & everything myself. He has never contributed anything towards their care. Is there anything I can do legally to ensure I can take all 3 with me if I leave?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

If you can't agree on ownership a judge will make that decision for you.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Put the cats and puppy in the car and split. If he believes he can convince a judge that alcoholics make the best pet owners, good luck to him. Once you're someplace safe, knock out a reasonable separation agreement he can sign and incorporate that into the divorce decree. He's showed no real interest in the animals to date, so maybe he doesn't care enough to even fight for them. Even if he does, you've been their primary care giver, so the choice is rather obvious. Does your vet even know what this guy looks like?


----------



## resp123 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. No, my vet has never seen my husband. I think he would fight for them only because he knows it would hurt me to lose them, but I think he would give up easily also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

